# Sidi Deep Rain Boots Multi-Season Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

This week's multi-season report focuses on Sidi's new Deep Rain boots, which attempt to bridge the divide between full featured ADV boots and a more affordable price point via extensive use of synthetic materials. How did they hold up? Tune in to find out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z4e-v9Aav8

-MKL


----------

